# Allsgold?



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep!! Taco is an Allsgold puppy. Sire's name Creeksidefarm Rockpaperscissors and Dam's name Allsgold's Secret Desire (Reba) Reba'll probably give birth to a new litter one of these days  Taco's birthday is Sept 7, 2007 and he sure looks like your Asia!!!


----------



## Val-Jake's my golden boy (Mar 3, 2009)

Where in BC are you Jerseygirl & Joanne? I'm in Surrey, BC. Your Goldens are beautiful, aren't they all though? LOL! My 23 year old son says "Getting Jake was the best decision I every made" & I must agree it was at least one of the best. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

We are picking up a little guy from Carmegold (same place as Allsgold) on Saturday.

Steve


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy. I hope you can post some pics soon. Where in BC are you from. I didn't realize Brenda had changed the name to Carmegold kennels. She is a wonderful breeder and he will be a great dog. There is another Allsgold dog on the forum. kira has Murphy from Brenda's last litter and they live in Bellingham Washington.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Breanda is still allsgold, but her partner Chris is Carmegold.

I am in Kamloops, I just retired from the Navy in Victoria and moved up here this fall.

Steve


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

So how is it going with the new pup and what did you name him? I'm looking forward to pictures please!!!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

My puppy Murphy is Allsgold's Murphy's Golden Rule


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Joanne & Asia said:


> So how is it going with the new pup and what did you name him? I'm looking forward to pictures please!!!


Well we named him Kona, the regestered name will be 
Carmegold Keilana Makana Kona.

for some reasone we ended up going Hawaiian.. don't know why just happened haha.

He is good, has slept through the night in his crate since we got him no whining or anything.. goes to bed at 10ish and wakes me up at 5:30 to go outside. plays with us all and can't figure out why the cat won't play with him.

here are a couple pictures



















Steve


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a beautiful puppy and how great that's he's sleeping through the night already. What a good boy! I love his name.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol, wow, this is a neat site. Everyone is related to my golden boys, it seems! Wondering if anyone here has one of my golden's littermates. He is from Allsgold/Carmegold, born Aug 8/09, sire Creeksidefarm's Rockpaperscissors and dam Allsgold Secret Desire. I know he had 8 or 9 brothers and one sister.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Another possible cousin for Asia! Asia's dad is a Rush Hills dog and her mom is Allsgold Forever in Blue Jeans. She is 5. Do you know how old the mom of Jake is? Maybe she is one of Asia's siblings. I hope you can post some pics of Jake...oh and welcome to the forum. It is a gret place to hang out and very informative. I hope you find some of his siblings on here.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

That one is Sonny (Allsgold Canadian Honor x Allsgold twenty-one)


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

This one is Steve (Creeksidefarms Rockpaperscissors x allsgold secret desire)


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Very handsome boy.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Both playing together...


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

They are both gorgeous dogs and Sonny shares so well with his big brother.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Sonny (oldest one) is a pet- maybe a future obedience competitor. The puppy, Steve, is hopefully going to be a conformation dog! Personalities are so different, Steve is more of a fire cracker. But Brenda seems to really breed nice big bodies/heads, and really sound minds. We're so happy with both our young men!


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

yup, everyone who sees Kona, can't get over how big headded, and stocky he is. 

here are some updated pics, the frist two are from last week and the last one is from today. I can never get him to stand still when I have the camera out.





























Steve


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

wow, what beautiful dogs!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Kona is very handsome! I get the same comments about Asia's big blocky head and sturdy body and her too. Allsgold dogs are wonderful!!!


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks, do you guys see two pics the same in that post? I don't know if it is my browser keeping memory or what.. 

Steve


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Kona is very handsome! I get the same comments about Asia's big blocky head and sturdy body and her too. Allsgold dogs are wonderful!!!


well Kona is Caarmegold, but he is a product of both Allsgold and Carmegold as Kona's mother was "Carmegold's the amyrlin seat", and the dad was "Allsgold play it again"

there were only two puppies in that little both boys, I wish I know what happened to the other guy. they were born on the 8th of oct 2009.

Steve


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

My oldest golden Sonny (2yrs) is from a litter of 2 also (and from same breeder as your Kona), and we really found that he seems to prefer hanging out with ppl to new dogs. It really takes him a while to warm up to a dog enough to wrestle with them, although he is a very self-confident guy. Do you find this with your Kona?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I definately find this with Asia. She prefers people to dogs but when she gets used to certain dogs she loves to wrestle and play.


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Dancer said:


> My oldest golden Sonny (2yrs) is from a litter of 2 also (and from same breeder as your Kona), and we really found that he seems to prefer hanging out with ppl to new dogs. It really takes him a while to warm up to a dog enough to wrestle with them, although he is a very self-confident guy. Do you find this with your Kona?


he loves to romp with other dogs.. nothing phases him, very confident, but he will play and play with other dogs like there is no tomorrow. but I have also been socilizing him with other dogs and people like crazy. he actualy can't understand why dogs want to smell befor they wrestle 

Steve


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol, that's great! We coordinated with the owner of Sonny's lone litter-mate, and both went to the same puppy-k class (found that by chance the other 6 puppies were all goldens also! lol). We found that even there, those two were definitely interested in the games of the other puppies, but just weren't part of the 'in' crowd- they just never broke into the games with the others, and the other puppies tended to ignore them after a while. Possibly this was because the other six puppies were ALL litter mates with each other also. It was a pretty strange coincidence, the whole class made up of only two litters!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, this is interesting!

Our Taco is from Sire Creeksidefarms Rockpaperscissors and Dam Allsgold's Secret Desire. A different litter though, because Taco is born on September 7, 2007! So you can consider them full brothers and sisters!

Our Salsa is born on February 3, 2009 and is from Sire Rush Hill's Patriot Games (USA) and Dam Allsgold's Secret Desires. So that's a halfsister of your dogs!


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is a better picture of Taco were you don't have to turn your head to see....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

what beautiful dogs! Great to have a half sibling of Asia's on here!!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Taco and our Stevie (his full bro from the Aug 2009 litter) look soooo similar! Are you showing Taco at all?


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

hi everyone, I'm getting an allsgold puppy in september, what should I expect from him and raising a puppy? I will be a first time dog owner and I am soooooo excited!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

I meant for this to be a quick update post, but it has turned into an essay on Murphy, sorry!

Abby - I think you will LOVE your puppy and the dog he grows into, but I think the biggest thing to remember is that even the BEST puppy in the world is going to be frustrating sometimes. Murphy was my first puppy and even though I did a lot of research, I occasionally felt very overwhelmed and I even had a few moments of "why did I do this to myself!?". In those times it is important to remind yourself that they WILL grow up and be great dogs if you keep at it . I wrote a post for my blog about the 5 things I thought were really successful in raising Murphy, you can check it out at http://lifespentwagging.blogspot.com/2010/05/5-things-we-absolutely-did-right.html

Murphy is just over 16 months now. He is everything to me. He was a relatively easy puppy and although he still does crazy puppy/teenager stuff once in awhile, he is a great dog. He loves all people and all dogs. He is an insane cuddler and as long as it's not too hot will sleep under the covers with his head on the pillow. He will sit in my lap and likes to be carried. He is more tolerant than any other animal I've ever known, couldn't care less about having his tail pulled or whatever. He lets his great dane puppy friend chew on his scruff and shake him like a stuffed animal. He goes to daycare a few days a week and everyone there loves him.

He is the only Allsgold dog I've ever had, but I think he is PERFECT!

Although he was the largest of his litter of 13, at 16 months he is pretty compact, about 22" tall and maybe 24" long and barely 60lbs. Based on my amateur measuring.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't have an Allsgold pup but I just wanted to say hi to all the other BC'ers out there!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks, kira! your blog was very sweet and informative. 
Does anyone have any good puppy classes/obedience classes they can recommend in the vancouver or burnaby area? Thanks!


----------



## allsgold (Aug 19, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Congrats on your new puppy. I hope you can post some pics soon. Where in BC are you from. I didn't realize Brenda had changed the name to Carmegold kennels. She is a wonderful breeder and he will be a great dog. There is another Allsgold dog on the forum. kira has Murphy from Brenda's last litter and they live in Bellingham Washington.


Hi Joanne


Glad everything is well with Asia. My kennel name is still Allsgold and always will be. Chris McBride has Carmagold and lives in Kamloops.

Brenda


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Abby said:


> thanks, kira! your blog was very sweet and informative.
> Does anyone have any good puppy classes/obedience classes they can recommend in the vancouver or burnaby area? Thanks!


We go to Amber Cottle but that's in Delta (near the Landfill).

Jackie


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad to see Brenda on here and a growing number of Allsgold dogs. They are all amazing and I am so thankful for my Asia. Every day I am amazed at what a wonderful dog sge is and how beautiful too! Allsgold rocks!


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

allsgold said:


> Hi Joanne
> 
> 
> Glad everything is well with Asia. My kennel name is still Allsgold and always will be. Chris McBride has Carmagold and lives in Kamloops.
> ...



Hi Brenda, great to see you on the forums, you have a great reputation here! (this is Abigail, by the way)


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

Stircrazy said:


> well Kona is Caarmegold, but he is a product of both Allsgold and Carmegold as Kona's mother was "Carmegold's the amyrlin seat", and the dad was "Allsgold play it again"
> 
> there were only two puppies in that little both boys, I wish I know what happened to the other guy. they were born on the 8th of oct 2009.
> 
> Steve


hey, your Kona is a half brother of my Chopin! His dad is also Logan (Allsgold's Play it Again)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Such a cutie pie!!! Love his spikey doo. Looks like he's gonna be a curly one, based on his ears.


----------



## Marita (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi everyone! I wanted to post on here to say that I am also getting an Allsgold puppy in one week, and he's going to be half-brother to some of your dogs, as he is from Allsgold Reba (Secret Desire) and Allsgold Rio. I am getting the blondest boy of Brenda's latest litter, and we're naming him Wombat!

I don't know if any of you in the Vancouver area get together dog doggie playtimes, or socialization, but it would be so cool to introduce Wombat to some of his half-siblings once he has had enough of his shots!

I posted a thread to find out if anyone else is getting one of Wombat's full brothers or sister from Brenda's latest litter, but no one replied yet. That would be pretty cool to be in touch with them 

Anyways, I just wanted to say hi to you all! Here are some pictures of Wombat that Brenda sent me. We're picking him up in one week, and there will be tons more photos after that!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello from Richmond! 

Cosmo is always up for a playmate, especially with other goldens. Just tell us when and where. At the end of the month I'm planning to get together with his littermate Mylo. You guys could come too. Location tbd.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't have al Allsgold dog, but I just wanted to say how beautiful all your dogs are! So nice that you can all talk about your related doggies!


----------



## kira (Jan 13, 2009)

Wombat is adorable! 

Here is the latest of Murphy (just over 2 now) and one of him as a baby


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow Kira. Murphy has turned out so hamdsmome. Hard to beleive he was such a little fluff ball just 2 years ago!


----------



## samericntree (Jan 30, 2011)

This is Samual (aka Sam or Sammy)

He's 2 years old and he's the Son of Mia and Rio from Allsgold/Carmegold. 

He's a real beaut. Loves to play and super friendly. 

We're in Victoria, so if anybody ever wants to get together and play, we're into it for sure! We have some great hikes everyday.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from Vernon. Sammy is so handsome


----------



## Susan molly (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi! My name is Susan and I bought my girl Molly (Allsgold Give Bailey a Shot) from Brenda (born Feb. 21/2010) I am looking for littermates as she has suddenly gone blind in both eyes and vets don't know why? Would really appreciate it if anyone could pass on my name. Sire's name was Chuckanut's Rio at Allsgold. Dam was Creeksidefrms Trophyatallsgold.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You are posting this in a very old thread. It may get more views if you were to start a new thread.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have a littermate, but I would be very interested in talking to you. My first golden (Allsgold boy 2007-2012) had a variety of interesting health issues. A wide variety. 

I can't pm you as you haven't got enough posts yet! Once you do, please feel free to get in touch with me through private message.

Also, please get in touch with your breeder and let them know what has happened. A truly reputable breeder would be very interested in knowing, and may have some insight for you. A truly reputable breeder will care greatly about a suddenly blind 4 yr old dog of their breeding. Any reputable breeder would treasure this information about their breeding program. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rtaki (Feb 12, 2015)

Susan, 

Read your post. Our dog Kasey was from the same litter. Sorry to say but we had to put her down today. Kasey had elbow dysplasia and then developed cancer in her elbow joint. She was an extremely kind and loving dog. I know of 2 other dogs from the same litter. One has both hip and elbow dysplasia, the other (the runt of the litter) is symptom free. 

Over the past few years, I have run into numerous people who have purchased dogs from Allsgold. Unfortunately, most have similar stories to ours. So sorry to hear about your Molly.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

rtaki said:


> Susan,
> 
> Read your post. Our dog Kasey was from the same litter. Sorry to say but we had to put her down today. Kasey had elbow dysplasia and then developed cancer in her elbow joint. She was an extremely kind and loving dog. I know of 2 other dogs from the same litter. One has both hip and elbow dysplasia, the other (the runt of the litter) is symptom free.
> 
> Over the past few years, I have run into numerous people who have purchased dogs from Allsgold. Unfortunately, most have similar stories to ours. So sorry to hear about your Molly.



I'm so sorry for your loss. Regretfully, my own experiences with Allsgold have turned out similarly negative, even aside from our poor boy dying at 5 yrs old (out of the blue- just died one day). We still aren't over that, and miss him every day. If you need to talk, the forum has a wonderful grief support section. You can also feel free to pm me if you just need a sympathetic ear. 

Again, I'm so sorry


----------



## rtaki (Feb 12, 2015)

We're fine for now. Putting her down was better than watching her suffer. She was such a wonderful dog. Loved everyone! She was just shy of 5 years old.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

rtaki said:


> We're fine for now. Putting her down was better than watching her suffer. She was such a wonderful dog. Loved everyone! She was just shy of 5 years old.



pm'd you, but not sure if you can get them yet (as a newer member of the forum), but just wanted to say that I see from you're profile we live in the same town! You might be the only other 'loops local on here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Rtaki, I am very sorry for your loss of Kasey. It's so sad, 5 years is too young. I lost my Buddy at 9 and half and feel he was taken from me too early.


----------



## rtaki (Feb 12, 2015)

Dancer, have tried to pm you but apparently don't have enough counts?


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

rtaki said:


> Dancer, have tried to pm you but apparently don't have enough counts?



I received it, and replied- I think I'm over 1000 posts, so not sure, maybe a glitch.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe that a member must have a minimum of 15 posts before the private message function will work.


----------



## Beth C. (Jan 3, 2021)

Dancer said:


> Lol, wow, this is a neat site. Everyone is related to my golden boys, it seems! Wondering if anyone here has one of my golden's littermates. He is from Allsgold/Carmegold, born Aug 8/09, sire Creeksidefarm's Rockpaperscissors and dam Allsgold Secret Desire. I know he had 8 or 9 brothers and one sister.


We got the sister, Carmegold I Love Lucy. We just lost her last week (at 11 1/2 yrs) to hemangiosarcoma that had metastasized all through her body, but she was active and happy right up to almost the last week. Our hearts are broken, but we are also thankful for over a decade of love and entertainment from our golden girl.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beth C. said:


> We got the sister, Carmegold I Love Lucy. We just lost her last week (at 11 1/2 yrs) to hemangiosarcoma that had metastasized all through her body, but she was active and happy right up to almost the last week. Our hearts are broken, but we are also thankful for over a decade of love and entertainment from our golden girl.


So very sorry for your loss of your girl.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Beth C. said:


> We got the sister, Carmegold I Love Lucy. We just lost her last week (at 11 1/2 yrs) to hemangiosarcoma that had metastasized all through her body, but she was active and happy right up to almost the last week. Our hearts are broken, but we are also thankful for over a decade of love and entertainment from our golden girl.


Hi Beth, I always wondered what happened to Steven’s littermates, and his lone sister in particular. I’m glad that you were able to share 11 1/2 years with her, and I’m sorry you didn’t have more. The timing of your post is very odd to me, as yesterday was actually the third anniversary of Steven’s death; we lost him to cardiac hemangiosarcoma when he was 8. He was an amazing dog, really a unique personality for a golden. A bit spicey and a born leader. Super high fetch drive, and an amazing dock-diver. He loved raising puppies and was so gentle, but was also very fierce in the face of any threats (such as bears). I think I’ll miss him every day, but I wouldn’t change a thing other than having him with me longer. He worked at our vet clinic for the last three months of his life, where they could watch him while I was at work. He made many friends there and was a big comfort to dogs and their people who were going through tough times. I’d love to hear more about his sister and how she turned out. Please feel free to message me if you like.


----------

